# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Voip

## Olsir

Po kerkoj nje kompani qe ofron voip. une kam nje sall interneti dhe me nevojitet nje kompani e tille. por me intereson shume dhe te ket nje menyre menaxhimi te thirrjeve. dmth qe te kem mundesi ta konfiguroj se sa do ja shes klientit

----------


## iliriu

OLSIR une perdor 12voip dhe jam shume i kenaqur por i mire eshte edhe actionvoip varet se ne cfare shteti do ta perdoresh eshte nje tabele qe tregon cmimet. BETAMAKS quhet ke cmime per te tera kompanite sipas vendeve.kerkohe ne google

----------

